# Value on whizzer



## Sacket cycle works (Dec 6, 2016)

I know a guy who has this for sale I was just curious what a good price would be for it. 
Thanks for any info


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 6, 2016)

Does it run?


----------



## bricycle (Dec 6, 2016)

($900-$1100 with whiz style saddle) plus what ever you think bike is worth... $1250 to $1500 total tops ?


----------



## Sacket cycle works (Dec 6, 2016)

The guy says it has good compression but hasn't messed with it to much. And  he has the title and original papers


----------



## bikecrazy (Dec 6, 2016)

Title? Did these things come with titles? I thought it was a "motorizing kit"


----------



## bricycle (Dec 6, 2016)

you had to apply for a title, that title is worth $125-$150 alone


----------



## lgrinnings (Dec 6, 2016)

Is that frame stock, or has a bar been removed to accommodate engine clearance? (Cool Salsbury too)


----------



## Sacket cycle works (Dec 6, 2016)

lgrinnings said:


> Is that frame stock, or has a bar been removed to accommodate engine clearance? (Cool Salsbury too)



The frame is stock it has not been cut out by someone it seems it was jigged up that way. The paint seems to be original.


----------



## stoney (Dec 9, 2016)

I myself don't see much value on the bike itself. I see mostly a Whizzer kit involved here, nice Whizzer seat also. Doesn't look to have heavy duty spokes. Is the tank embossed "Whizzer". I see $1000.


----------



## Goldenrod (Dec 11, 2016)

Is the tank clean and without holes? Caswell tank epoxy is the best .  Do not use Cream.  It has no front brake or stand.  No rear license plate holder which Memory Lane has.  Has the frame been crushed for belt clearance?  Thin spokes but the tires hold air?  For safety you should put on thorn proof tubes.  I would go above $1,500.00 because it is in front of you and it looks like it did run at one time and is complete.  No spring fork. Ouch.


----------

